# First time out in 18 months!



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Took the boat out for the first time in a year and a half due to health, financial, and boat electrical issues (Kenny Mann worked his magic on my port engine to get me going again).
With me were my 15 year old nephew Jeremy and his non-diving friend, Ricky. We started at the Navy Camel Barge where the water temp was a brisk 61 degrees. We descended without a speargun to concentrate on our rusty diving skills. We encountered herds of huge Red Snapper, several NICE Grouper, and the ever present AJ's, which I deemed a bit short of 28 inches.
We left there and looked for some small spots going toward the East. No significant structure to dive on and no big fish readings, so we went on to the Tex Edwards Barge which was close by now. 
Surprisingly, no herds of anything except Spadefish. Got bored and went back up. 
All in all, a good day on the water with a good running boat (thanks Kenny), a good dive buddy (thanks Jeremy), and beautiful weather and calm seas (thanks God!). - Ric


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Good for you to get back out there. Thanks for the report. 
When things get back up and moving on the regular, if you ever need company or a splitter i might be able to help. Just trying to put fish on the table.

thanks again for the report.


steve


----------

